# Received a 1099K from Uber eventhough i didnt meet the threshold of 20k



## DCYTT2 (Feb 23, 2019)

hey guys, I did uber in 2018 briefly and my gross income before taxes and fees was 15k. but I still received a 1099k from uber in D.C. when I emailed them to ask why I received the form. They replied that in Washington, d.c. the new threshold for income made through rides and such is now $600. Has anyone else in D.C. who made under 20k receive a 1099k? I also did Lyft and made 5k with them but I only received a TAX summary which is appropriate.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

You got $600 or more in bonuses, such as quests and so forth. That money comes directly from Uber instead a large number of random passengers and so they have to give you a 1099-K after it totals at least that amount.


----------



## DCYTT2 (Feb 23, 2019)

yea, I got a 1099 Misc for the bonuses and referalls, which is warranted. doesn't a 1099k only pertain to rides or transactions between me and my passengers only? I have a 1099 Misc for the bonuses and a 1099k for making 14k


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

DCYTT2 said:


> yea, I got a 1099 Misc for the bonuses and referalls, which is warranted. doesn't a 1099k only pertain to rides or transactions between me and my passengers only? I have a 1099 Misc for the bonuses and a 1099k for making 14k


I think if they send you one they have to send you both. I could be wrong though... ?‍♂


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

DCYTT2 said:


> hey guys, I did uber in 2018 briefly and my gross income before taxes and fees was 15k. but I still received a 1099k from uber in D.C. when I emailed them to ask why I received the form. They replied that in Washington, d.c. the new threshold for income made through rides and such is now $600. Has anyone else in D.C. who made under 20k receive a 1099k? I also did Lyft and made 5k with them but I only received a TAX summary which is appropriate.


Lyft sent me a 1099k for $10,000 and Uber sent me a 1099k got $19,000. I think it's safe to assume that the $600 and $20,000 thresholds don't have to be followed.

Look at Lyft's website. Lyft actually tells you what dollar thresholds they assign for each 1099.


----------

